# Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln



## Sylvia (2. März 2007)

moin moin 
hab mal ne frage hat von euch schon mal eine stippe umfunktioniert als bissanzeiger ,die dann neben der brandungsrute im halter steht wenn ja wie und mit was gebaut 

sille


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. März 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

Jooo hab ich mal nen Bericht drüber in ner Angelzeitschrift gelesen aber die liegt leider irgendwo verschollen... #6


----------



## Dorschking (3. März 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

Ich habe das bisher nur bei anderen Leuten gesehen ich selbst habe es noch nicht probiert aber heute im laufe des Tages kann ich dazu Informationen bekommen, melde mich dann noch einmal.


----------



## Aalonso (3. März 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

benutze die dinger seit paar jahren.sind echt sehr sensibel.
habe die dinger fast immer dabei am strand. bei mäßigem wind müssen die spitzen nur weiter gespannt werden als normal, sonst gibt es nach kurzer zeit augenflimmern.bei zuviel wind ab mit den dingern vom dreibein.
Bauanleitung(meine):
4 geräteklemmen aus dem baumarkt
2 stippen 5m
1 kleiderbügel aus draht
8 kabelbinder
ca.20cm aquariumschlauch,o.ä.
(durchmesser??:knicklicht passt rein!)
geräteklemmen mit den kabelbindern am dreibein befestigen,zwischen den rutenablagen. oben dichter zu den rute, unten näher zur mitte-> die spitzen gehen onen auseinander und sind besser zu sehen und auch leichter zu handhaben.
wichtig ist auch das die drähte für die stippenspitzen nicht beide in eine richtung zeigen. eine muß nach rechts und eine nach links zeigen, damit du die schnur beim angeln von außen auf die stippen legen kannst.
 gruß Aalonso


----------



## Dorschking (3. März 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

Jetzt hätte ich es auch sagen können:vik:, hab nur noch gehört das zum festmachen an der Stippe schrumpfschlauch genommen wird wo der draht und das knicklicht festgemacht wird. Aber ich kenn jemanden der mir das baut und denn brauch ich das nich selber machen.


----------



## Sylvia (5. März 2007)

*Danke für die Info*

Klasse ihr seit super dann werde ich das mal zusammenbasteln und berichten wie das ganze ausgegangen ist :vik: 

war am wocheende zum Branndungsangeln mich konnte zuhause nichts mehr halten war ein mässiger fang ein Butt aber riesig der bursche neben mir haben die nachmittags wie wild Meefoos gefangen echt geil war das 
ich kann nicht in die wathose weil ich ein gips fuss habe 

 ich danke euch gerne wieder #h 
 sille


----------



## bojuramartin (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

Es ist ja nun einwenig Zeit ins Land gegangen, wie sieht es denn nun mit den Tests aus?

Habt Ihr Bilder, auf denen man etwas sehen kann?


----------



## degl (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*



bojuramartin schrieb:


> Es ist ja nun einwenig Zeit ins Land gegangen, wie sieht es denn nun mit den Tests aus?
> 
> Habt Ihr Bilder, auf denen man etwas sehen kann?



Schau mal unter ZebcoTV......da werden in 2 Brandelberichten diese Stippen vorgestellt.....recht informativ

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

Hallo,
nach ausgiebiges Test muss ich sagen das es eine super sache ist wenn die Voraussetzungen passen.
Gerade mit geflochtener Schnur läst es dem Fisch doch ein wehnig "Platz" zum Beissen. Gerade wenn sie Vorsichtig werden.
Hier die Stippen im Dreibein der Gummitanke


----------



## Lilly_und_Dieter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

boedchen das dreibein mit den ruten sieht ja gut aus bloß wo sind die dorsche und platten versteckt.gruß dieter


----------



## Boedchen (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*



Lilly_und_Dieter schrieb:


> boedchen das dreibein mit den ruten sieht ja gut aus bloß wo sind die dorsche und platten versteckt.gruß dieter



Also da muste das foto ein wehnig schwenken dann siehst du meinen Gartenteich ^^:vik:


----------



## Norbi (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

So sieht es bei mir aus,wenn der Wind es zulässt.


----------



## angelnmike (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

Mit Stippen an den Strand!?!|kopfkratWarum kauft man sich nicht einfach schöne Brandungsruten mit ner weichen Spitze.Z.B. zweiteilige Daiwa mit starken Rückrat und weicher Spitze.Fische ich auch und bis jetzt habe ich noch jeden Biss erkannt.Dann braucht man dieses ganze gedöns nicht mit sich rummschleppen.|rolleyes


----------



## Boedchen (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

Ähhm , ja sowas in der Art hört mann öffters.
Aber versuche es selbst einmal, wirst überrascht sein, gerade bei Geflochtener Schnur hat der Fisch einiges an Länge mehr welches er nicht sofort merkt.
Aber wie geschrieben , versuch macht klug 
Und zusätzlich sei gesagt das die Stippen in 5M so gut wie nix wiegen , dann lass  2 Bleie zu Hause dann haste das gewicht gespart


----------



## dorschfreund85 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

Nur mal so als frage wie lang habt ihr die stippe gewählt?? 5m oder wie lang etwa?


----------



## degl (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als frage wie lang habt ihr die stippe gewählt?? 5m oder wie lang etwa?



5m..........reicht

gruß degl


----------



## dorschfreund85 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

supi dann kann ich mich die tage auf die pirsch nach 2 stippen machen...
wenn wer nen tipp hat für welche die taugen und nicht sooo teuer sind wäre ich dankbar dafür.

Mfg 

Dorschfreund


----------



## Norbi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bissanzeiger für stippen zum brandungsangeln*

Hatte mir 2 Stück bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen geholt, 5 Euro pro Rute 5m :m


----------

